# Other companies that make pucks for Bradley Smokers?



## jaybird1103 (Oct 30, 2014)

I was wondering if there were any other companies that make the smoking wood pucks for the Bradley Electric Smokers. I had seen one, Peterson Smoker Pucks, which is based in the Pacific Northwest, where 1 bag of their pucks equals 96 Bradley pucks (in the video, the man says 4 pucks equals 12-16 bisquettes). However, they only have four varieties: Maple, Hickory, Alder, and Cherry (and they are sold out of the Maple and Hickory) whereas the Bradley has about 13 varieties.

I have also heard (I'm not sure if this is true or not) that the Bradley bisquettes use alder wood with wood oils and I saw one or two companies that make the bisquettes that use the actual woods (ex. Hickory wood for hickory, apple wood for apple, etc.) for their pucks.

If anyone can help me on this subject, please let me know. I'm not that good using power tools and the woods used to make the other pucks and the supplies to make my own are not readily available in my neck of the woods.

As always, any comments, suggestions, or questions are welcome.


----------



## themule69 (Oct 30, 2014)

Jaybird1103 said:


> I was wondering if there were any other companies that make the smoking wood pucks for the Bradley Electric Smokers. I had seen one, Peterson Smoker Pucks, which is based in the Pacific Northwest, where 1 bag of their pucks equals 96 Bradley pucks (in the video, the man says 4 pucks equals 12-16 bisquettes). However, they only have four varieties: Maple, Hickory, Alder, and Cherry (and they are sold out of the Maple and Hickory) whereas the Bradley has about 13 varieties.
> 
> I have also heard (I'm not sure if this is true or not) that the Bradley bisquettes use alder wood with wood oils and I saw one or two companies that make the bisquettes that use the actual woods (ex. Hickory wood for hickory, apple wood for apple, etc.) for their pucks.
> 
> ...


This is why a lot of Bradley users use a AMNPS

Happy smoken.

David


----------

